#   >     1 8 ...  ...

## tagir

""   " ."    ,      . 
   ...    .
   /?         ?

----------


## VLDMR

1   .
  ,       .

----------


## LD74

> ...    .
>    /?         ?


    -   "   "?     ,       ,      - - , , .      " "? -          ,    ,   ,   .

**     ,   ,   ,     ,     , ,   -         ,      .  




> 1   .
>   ,       .


    .       ,          ,      .         -          ,  ..         .            ,  , ,  .   ,     ,  ,  ,   ,    ,    .      1  ,      ?

----------


## tagir

> -   "   "?     ,       ,      - - , , .      " "? -          ,    ,   ,   .
> 
> **     ,   ,   ,     ,     , ,   -         ,      .  
> 
>     .       ,          ,      .         -          ,  ..         .            ,  , ,  .   ,     ,  ,  ,   ,    ,    .      1  ,      ?


 :Big Grin:  ,     .
      ...       ...
     1-  ,            ,    ( ),    ,  (      )...
      /   3

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     .
>       ...       ...
>      1-  ,            ,


  ,    ,   7.7   :
-    31.12.2010.
-     .
-     ,      (, ,    ..)
-    ()  .   ,  ! , ,  (      ),   (    ,     ,   ""  ).      (    "" )
-        . .,   ..
-      .        ,    .
- ,   - . 

   -                .   ,     -    __  -     - "  ".   .
   -    . ,       ,           ,     .         . 

   -  1      (   ) - , ,     . 
     -    ,       -  . 

      () -       ,       .

----------

> ,    ,   7.7   :
> -    -    . ,       ,           ,     .         .


,    ,    ,     ,  .          1  ""  .

----------

, :Dezl:      ,  ,  -    :Frown: ?

----------


## _

-???

----------



----------

.     .
 ?

----------

,    



, -     ?

----------


## _

-  :     ?

----------



----------


## _

,       ...        :Frown:

----------

?

----------


## _

-       .

----------


## Zuzya

....     ...  ... :Hmm:

----------

> ....     ...  ...


       300 .  
 1C .         ,          ,      ,      ,  -    ****       .

----------

> ,    
> 
> 
> 
> , -     ?


,      -       .

----------


## dreemy_girl

..

----------


## _

1 ?  21 ,     ....  :Frown:

----------

.  !!!

----------


## _

...  !!!  :yes:

----------


## tagir

:       ,  .




> ,      -       .


  ,       -  .
 : 
-         ,    -  .
-    -

----------


## Ntlr

,      
   ,  
 ?

----------


## BTG

. 

  ,      -     , -    ().
  - 2011.  .

   -   //,  ""     (    )     . 

 -  ()  , : "  1   " " c " "  ",   !       .

,      .

----------

7  7   7  645

----------


## Nick183

.  update.txt.

----------

8  8    .  ,           "-  " ?

----------



----------

7.7   645  ,  8.2 ...       ,    !!        .     !!!             ?
        ,   
 ()    ""

----------



----------

7

----------

1

----------

1

----------


## 2006

:Abuse:  :Abuse: 
     20       - ",    "
     , ,

----------


## zorg_mail

..      ...     ...       ,     ,            :Big Grin:                  ..        ,     ,          ...          ,   ,      ,           ...  ?     ?   ...         ?     ... :EEK!:

----------

> ..      ...     ...       ,     ,                            ..        ,     ,          ...          ,   ,      ,           ...  ?     ?   ...         ?     ...

----------


## mnimo

"     "?     ,        ???        .

----------

" "   .             .

----------


## Zuzya

..  ..  ...         ... ...       ... ... :Frown:  ...  ...

----------


## Skromnyi

().        .      ,  - ?

----------


## Danay

7  8      1     (       .             .       105 .    208  ,  ?    106

----------


## dunpil

> 7  8      1     (       .             .       105 .    208  ,  ?    106


   208  ?

----------


## Danay

> 208  ?


               7 : 208.31(208.19), 208.26 (208.09) ....    208.34 (208.22)

----------


## dunpil

,   ,   208.22    ,  .    -  ,   .   -      .

----------


## Danay

> ,   ,   208.22    ,  .    -  ,   .   -      .


.       ?

----------


## dunpil

> .       ?


http://infostart.ru/public/85334/
   .    -   7.7     ,    -.

----------


## Danay

> http://infostart.ru/public/85334/
>    .    -   7.7     ,    -.


     ""

----------


## dunpil

> ""


  :       ,    (  ,  ,   ).
http://ifolder.ru/24269407

----------


## Danay

> :       ,    (  ,  ,   ).
> http://ifolder.ru/24269407


 :Frown:

----------

> ""


    ,           .
       .       -.

----------


## Zuzya

> 


Danay,     ...      ,         ( )...    ...      :Redface: ...... :yes:          ,      ... :yes:

----------


## Zuzya

> .


         ...(   )...    ...  ...   ...   ...   ...       ...         ,     1, 2, 3...      , , ... ... :Frown:   ...      ...   ... :yes:

----------


## Zuzya

...(  ...)...              ..., , 2  (  )...        ...        2  ...  ... :Frown:

----------


## dunpil

> ...(  ...)...              ..., , 2  (  )...        ...        2  ...  ...


        ...

----------


## Zuzya

> ...


    ...    ? :Redface:

----------


## Natalyagrom

.     ,     ??

----------


## dunpil

*Natalyagrom*,     ,    .     -     - ,    ""

----------


## frost66

""?  -   ?

----------


## Alexander_kgn

,  210.02 205.02  ,    210 ( ). -    ?   ?

p.s.      ()      ,     ,

----------


## dunpil

*frost66*,            ,   1   (   )     .

----------


## Zuzya

> ,  210.02 205.02  ,    210 ( ). -    ?   ?


      ...- ... :yes:

----------


## Alexander_kgn

> ...- ...


  ?

----------


## Zuzya

> ?


    (  )     /....(210.02-205.).    ...  ... ..   202 - 402...    ,     ... 210.02-205....   ... :Frown: ...    ... :Redface: 

    ...         (   -)...    - _"     !"_....   ,   ...     ()....  ...

----------


## Zuzya

: 

 =  
 =  
 =      ():      !
 = .   L (4788)
 = 26

  ...???    -  ...    ...   ...  ......  ... :Frown:

----------


## Natalyagrom

.. ,     .          ( ,  15  ).    ??

----------

> .. ,     .          ( ,  15  ).    ??


           (    ).     ,          .   !!     .      ,             .

----------


## Natalyagrom

!!!

----------


## Natalyagrom

.        ( )        .      ?

----------


## Natalyagrom

,       ??   ?

----------


## 2006

,    .

----------


## ___

!!!  , 1.0 (1.0.3.2)    ,     ,   .   ...
________________
    !
   !
_______________
    ?      ?
, ?

----------


## dunpil

*___*,  ,   ?

----------

-   ,     ,  ,   , ,  ,  ...
    !
   !

----------


## Natalyagrom

,           .    .

----------


## 2006

*___ * , 



> ?      ?
> , ?


    (),  Cases
       ,      ,     .
*Natalyagrom* , 



>

----------


## Natalyagrom

.   ,       .  ,  , .   310,410, 550, 660  ..      ?     .

----------


## Narsel

!         .




                             =   
                                 =      ""
                         =       ():   : " "!
                          =  .XML(4788)
                           =  26


        106 .        . 


   ?

----------


## Svetlana_BS

,    *Narsel*  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Natalyagrom

> !         .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                              =   
>                                  =      ""
>                          =       ():   : " "!
>                           =  .XML(4788)
> ...


   ,  ,       -   ,    .

----------


## Svetlana_BS

-  ,     ,      ...

----------


## Artem_Pozdnyakov

,           .   ,   ..  2011      .      -     .     -,      1 .         ,    - .  ,     .

----------


## Zuzya

> *___ * , 
> 
>     (),  Cases
>        ,      ,     .
> *Natalyagrom* ,


  ... ...     ,      ...    ...? :Frown:

----------


## Zuzya

> ...         (   -)...    - _"     !"_....   ,   ...     ()....  ...


 :Frown: ......  ...     ? :Frown:

----------

> 8  8    .  ,           "-  " ?

----------


## Artem_P

?        ,      ,           .

----------

.    ,       ,    .     .      ,    .              . 
   .

           ,         .

----------


## Zuzya

""... :Frown: ...      1.0.4.3.....

   : 1.22.2.14

	                 =  
	             =     ()
	             =    
	         =      ()
	          =  (1)
	           =  73
   : {.XML(1556)}:      
	                 =  
	             =     ()
	             =    
	         =      ()
	          =  (1)
	           =  73


      ...    ,        ...    ...   ...  ... :Frown:

----------


## Artem_P

,        " ",   .     .      "  ",      ,       ,        " "         ,    ,     .     "  "  .      ?

----------


## Artem_P

" ( )"   ?       .

----------


## Zuzya

> " ( )"   ?       .


    ...  ... :yes:

----------


## Zuzya

> !         .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                              =   
>                                  =      ""
>                          =       ():   : " "!
>                           =  .XML(4788)
> ...


       ""...        ...... ...        (. )...   ...

----------


## Zuzya

> ""......      1.0.4.3.....
> 
>    : 1.22.2.14
> 
> 	                 =  
> 	             =     ()
> 	             =    
> 	         =      ()
> 	          =  (1)
> ...


    ...      ...      ...   - "       "... ...,    ( )    ...     ...  ...    ...   ...        ... - "  !     ...."...         ... ..  ...     ... ...   ...(    5-6. ..  ..     ...) :Frown: 

   (      ...)    .. ... .     ... .....     ... :Frown:      .....     ... :Frown:

----------


## Artem_P

> ...  ...


    "  .."  2011     (      ,

----------


## Zuzya

> "  .."  2011     (      ,


      .. ?            ...        ...        ... 8-  ... :yes:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

       ...  ...

----------


## Artem_P

> .. ?            ...        ...        ... 8-  ...
> 
>        ...  ...


    ,         ,          2011  ,            01,                .    2011      ,    ,      ,                .

----------


## Zuzya

> ,         ,          2011  ,            01,                .    2011      ,    ,      ,                .


...     21...    01 ..   ...       ( )     ...  01  ...

----------


## Artem_P

> ...     21...    01 ..   ...       ( )     ...  01  ...


 ,  "  "                   ?

----------


## Zuzya

> ,  "  "                   ?


 ...     ...     .....       -  ...(..  )...     ...     ...?

  7.7. ...  ...  ... 01   ...   ...   ...  21... 02...

----------


## Artem_P

> ...     ...     .....       -  ...(..  )...     ...     ...?
> 
>   7.7. ...  ...  ... 01   ...   ...   ...  21... 02...


    8.1    xml-.     7 .   8.1   ?

----------


## Artem_P

Zuzya,           8.1   8.2
    8.1 -   ,      ,  -: -,       ,    , -.    ?

----------

.       .            .

     77  8   .        -.

----------


## Artem_P

,       01     ,   2009-2010   .

----------


## Zuzya

> Zuzya,           8.1   8.2
>     8.1 -   ,      ,  -: -,       ,    , -.    ?


...   ,    ...   ...   ...  3.2     ....         ...  ... ...      ,    ...  ... ...    ... :Frown: 

..        ...    ...   ...          ...    ...       ...    ...

----------


## nocrypls

> ...   ,    ...   ...   ...  3.2     ....         ...  ... ...      ,    ...  ... ...    ...
> 
> ..        ...    ...   ...          ...    ...       ...    ...


    ,        ,   )     ,      ;          .

----------


## Natalyagrom

.  7-      -  .   8-     .  ,     .    ,   ,       ??       ?     ,     ,    7-     .     ??    ...
,        ..

----------


## nocrypls

,             "01",    01.02   :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey2010

,           "    "      ,    1,  4   - ,               ,       ?

----------


## Apereussy

, , ...      ,     "",       "  ".     ,      ,
 426,  7,7 , 911 

dimon_s  mygetdate1157528057:

----------


## shabanovasv

?         ...     ...!!!

----------


## Zuzya

> ?         ...     ...!!!


 ...  ...         ,    ...  ...    ... ...     ... ...       ...( . )...  ...    (  ,      .      )...     ...    ...    ...

        ( )... ,      ,    ...   ,        ,   ...   ... :Frown:

----------


## shabanovasv

...  (((    ..      ..

----------


## Zuzya

> ...  (((    ..      ..


   ...  ...      ..     ...         ....        ...

----------


## nocrypls

,    (    )   ?    ....

----------


## Zuzya

,         :yes: ...   ...

----------


## adeich

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## dear

> ...         (   -)...    - _"     !"_....   ,   ...     ()....  ...

----------


## nocrypls

)         "  ,    ",   " "     -   .              ,  )))

----------


## Lapscha

.     .    .
          :

     ()
	             =   ()
	         =       ():    "    00-001761  19.05.2011 16:14:14"!
	          =  (25)
	    =  77
   : {..(11682)}:      ()
	             =   ()
	         =       ():    "    00-001761  19.05.2011 16:14:14"!
	          =  (25)
	    =  77


. 2  .       19 ??

----------


## Zuzya

> .     .    .
>           :
> 
>      ()
> 	             =   ()
> 	         =       ():    "    00-001761  19.05.2011 16:14:14"!
> 	          =  (25)
> 	    =  77
>    : {..(11682)}:      ()
> ...


   ...   ,       (       )... ...  , ,   ...   ...    ...... ...    ... :Smilie:

----------

> )         "  ,    ",   " "     -   .              ,  )))


  :Wink:     .

----------

,   18    208 ,  ,    .            ?

----------


## Vlx

> ,   18    208 ,  ,    .            ?


    ,       7.7

----------

> ,   18    208 ,  ,    .            ?

----------

